# Back to my Roots



## Alastair (2 Nov 2014)

Hi all, 
With the new build optiwhite currently underway for my new big tank, which I'm hoping will be a good one again especially as Dan George Stu and Iain are all getting stuck in too, I thought in the meantime, it would be nice to have a small Hi tech set up going. 

The title may give it away, the tank is my shallow and cabinet that was really well liked on here, and what helped my passion grow for this hobby. 


DSC_0057 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

I've been out collecting wood near where I now live, and have found some amazing pieces. One of which was This beauty which is identified as an elm by Darrel ( thanks for the help again mate). 


DSC_0055 by Mr-T-, on Flickr
It's a stunning piece of wood which was sat in my garden for a few nights but just got an urge to use it and maybe use in my big tank when it is ready. After lots of scrubbing, and steaming, and more scrubbing, it looked ready for planting. 

So base layer of a mineral rich substrate went in under where the wood was to be placed and then In squeezed the wood 


1414025612209 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Very happy with the placement of the wood so down went the rest of the base soil.

Plants are to be in shortly along with the substrate. 
I've gone for Dennerles new Scapers Soil, similar in texture to ada, but a darker colour, and a variety of grain sizes some almost sand like. Very very nice. 

Lighting was a tough one on this but feel the choice I've gone for fits this set up perfectly..

Current specs: 
Tank Size 120cmx70x30 lxwxh 

Filtration: Fluval G6 with prefilter and carbon 

Lighting: Arcadia's Eco-aqua Led freshwater x 2 suspended via cables 

Co2: pressurised via ista premium 1 litre aluminium cylinder and reg with solenoid built in, diffused into a inline diffuser at uncountable bps

Substrate: 20kg of Dennerle scapers soil 

Plant choice: 
terrestrial moss attached to the main trunk of the wood with just it's toes dipping in the water, 

Main plants kindly sponsored by Hortilab who sponsor all my tanks, and personally think are the best quality I've had. 

Micranthemum sp Monte Carlo as main carpet plant 
Staurogyne repens 
Lots of bucephelandras attached to the wood 
Cryptocoryne wendtii brown 
Three Erio Species, not sure on ID yet 
Marselia Hirsuta 
Pogostomon Helferi 
Eleocharis Parvula 
Echinodorus tennelus 
Hydrocotyle tripartia Japan 
Fissedens fontanus 
Anubias 
And possibly a stem plant but not sure which just yet. 

fertilisers are:

Easy life's full range
Profito
Nitro 
Fosfo
potassium 

Will start adding easy carbo as plants start to grow/settle in but on low dose to help during initial start up but prevent any algae. 

Easy life kindly sponsor me, from off their own back for as long as Im doing this which i can't thank them enough for  and I'm using these products as I've seen them work from my own tanks, and tanks of others and have seen great results and are products I genuinely believe in. 

I use their other products alot for fish health such as Voogle, non chemical medication and health booster, and Fluid Filter Medium for water changes and clarity once a month and the cattappa x in my black water species tank and shrimps tanks and they really do work a charm. 
I'm giving the redfield ratio a go on this tank just for a bit of change..

Here's how it stands currently 


Shallow routes by Mr-T-, on Flickr


may look into an alternative method of co2 diffusion as I lose half my filter flow through having an inline diffuser
.

Will get some more pics up very soon. 
.

Thanks all 

Alastair


----------



## Michael W (2 Nov 2014)

The wood looks stunning mate! I'll be keeping a watchful eye on this one.


----------



## sanj (2 Nov 2014)

Very nice piece of wood, I am envious .


----------



## Vazkez (2 Nov 2014)

Stunning mate 

That's a solid piece of wood you got there


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2014)

You don't need plants when you have wood like that!


----------



## Henry (2 Nov 2014)

This is absolute perfection already. This is exactly what I've wanted from my driftwood since I started the hobby. Looking forward to this one enormously.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi Alastair,
Love Shallow tanks. Looking forward to your updates 
Wow the tree root is a truly Stunning piece


----------



## BigTom (2 Nov 2014)

Dude. Sod the plants.


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Nov 2014)

As if it were made to fit... 
Well we're all expecting another masterpiece now Alastair, so no pressure!

Might I ask where and how you are finding all of these amazing pieces of wood?


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Nov 2014)

You got my attention


----------



## Lindy (3 Nov 2014)

Liquorice gourami would love  that


----------



## Edvet (3 Nov 2014)

Looks ace Sir
Not sure about going hich tech on a shallow with this amount of possible dead spots, just my 2 cts.
It would make a perfect biotope for some very special species though.


----------



## darren636 (3 Nov 2014)

You're are a master of understatement: small.
Looks excellent already


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

That's THE WOOD! Shocked.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> You don't need plants when you have wood like that!


+1


----------



## zico_aqua (3 Nov 2014)

Wow! I love the wood piece!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2014)

Nice wood mate!


----------



## Brian Murphy (3 Nov 2014)

Stunning piece m8 .... look forward to the journal


----------



## faizal (5 Nov 2014)

Jaw dropping wood Al..


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2014)

Awesome mate, great piece of wood 
Its funny how you class this as a small set up


----------



## darren636 (5 Nov 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Awesome mate, great piece of wood
> Its funny how you class this as a small set up


He's lost it


----------



## drodgers (5 Nov 2014)

keeping on eye on this so far so good


----------



## Andy D (5 Nov 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Awesome mate, great piece of wood
> Its funny how you class this as a small set up



When you consider what he has in the pipeline this is tiny!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Nov 2014)

erm where are the plants going?


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2014)

Michael W said:


> The wood looks stunning mate! I'll be keeping a watchful eye on this one.


Thanks Michael. The minute I saw it I knew I had to lug it all the way back. Worth every bit of sweat 


sanj said:


> Very nice piece of wood, I am envious .


 plenty more of it if you need any sanj 


Vazkez said:


> Stunning mate
> 
> That's a solid piece of wood you got there


 Cheers Vazkez, hopefully it'll look much better covered in mosses etc 


ldcgroomer said:


> You don't need plants when you have wood like that!


I thought the same thing at first lindy. I fancied just doing it for all my crystals and paros but as my big tank isnt here yet I thought I'll do a shallow high tech as a change to low tech. 



Henry said:


> This is absolute perfection already. This is exactly what I've wanted from my driftwood since I started the hobby. Looking forward to this one enormously.


Awesome thanks Henry. Very kind words hope it grows to how I'm expecting it. 
Pumping in mega amounts of co2 ferts to get great growth from the start, then I'll tone it down to allow shrimp in. 



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Alastair,
> Love Shallow tanks. Looking forward to your updates
> Wow the tree root is a truly Stunning piece


Hiya greenfinger thanks. I'm aiming to update each week, or every 5 days.  Planted fully last night. 


BigTom said:


> Dude. Sod the plants.


 haha I know pal. Never getting rid of it. Sure it'll be used in many a tank..


Crossocheilus said:


> As if it were made to fit...
> Well we're all expecting another masterpiece now Alastair, so no pressure!
> 
> Might I ask where and how you are finding all of these amazing pieces of wood?



Thanks Crossocheilus, I wouldn't go far as to say masterpiece but I'm hoping for a really nice scape. My big tank.will be my most thought out aquascape..


Martin in China said:


> You got my attention


 thanks Martin


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Liquorice gourami would love  that


 I'll be keeping it for them eventually lindy. I want separate out my choccos from the paros. 


Edvet said:


> Looks ace Sir
> Not sure about going hich tech on a shallow with this amount of possible dead spots, just my 2 cts.
> It would make a perfect biotope for some very special species though.


Thanks Ed, it was initially meant to be a biotope but changed my mind as I have my blackwater tank down stairs. I've used the spray bar that comes with the fluval g6 along with the co2 art inline diffuser and bubbles are getting everywhere. 



darren636 said:


> You're are a master of understatement: small.
> Looks excellent already


Ha ha thanks Darren. It's small, compared to my more recent but the wood does seem to make appear even bigger. 


Alexander Belchenko said:


> That's THE WOOD! Shocked.



 thanks Alex, I hope I can keep a nice balance between wood and plants. Nothing too over powering. It's all planted fully now. 


zico_aqua said:


> Wow! I love the wood piece!


 Cheers dude


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Nice wood mate!


 Cheers mate. Co2 is at massively high levels now, should be grown in well enough for when your over. 


Brian Murphy said:


> Stunning piece m8 .... look forward to the journal


Thanks Brian mate. 


faizal said:


> Jaw dropping wood Al..


 Thanks Faizal, always kind words from you. 


Ady34 said:


> Awesome mate, great piece of wood
> Its funny how you class this as a small set up


 Ha ha it is really, kind of. I've tried not to make anything too bold, I want it all to look natural. Just hope it works. Fair few hours of planting on this too. Didn't realise it would be that much. 
Adding pictures shortly. The Hortilab  invitro Plants are the healthiest most fully filled pots I've ever used and so fresh too. Stunning plants.


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2014)

darren636 said:


> He's lost it


Many a person has told me that Darren ha ha. 



drodgers said:


> keeping on eye on this so far so good


 Thanks mate. 



Andy D said:


> When you consider what he has in the pipeline this is tiny!


 true words Andy. This will be a tenth of my big one, and 35 times smaller than my big big one next year. 



Iain Sutherland said:


> erm where are the plants going?


Ha ha there all in mate. Every bit of them. Photos coming shortly


----------



## darren636 (9 Nov 2014)

I'll get a tea going whilst waiting for pictures.
 Your loyal subjects await!


----------



## darren636 (9 Nov 2014)




----------



## tim (10 Nov 2014)

Epic wood scape Al, looking forward to the planted pics


----------



## Alastair (11 Nov 2014)

darren636 said:


> I'll get a tea going whilst waiting for pictures.
> Your loyal subjects await!





darren636 said:


>



Haha cheers Darren lol


----------



## Edvet (11 Nov 2014)

Pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..we need pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..pictures..


----------



## Alastair (11 Nov 2014)

tim said:


> Epic wood scape Al, looking forward to the planted pics



Hey buddy 
Thanks for the kind words, I knew I couldn't leave it amongst all the foliage. It's funny to think how many dog walkers ramblers etc would have walked past this and not batted an eye lid. Saying that it did need a but of elbow grease to pull it up. And.....there's more of the stuff 

Just hope the planted pics don't disappoint. I can see the end result...kind of


----------



## Alastair (11 Nov 2014)

So, it's about day 3 or 4 after full planting with as much as I could get in but leave room for it all to grow in. 
Planting the Hydrocotyle tripartia leaf by leaf took ages, but hopefully front right and all the left rear quarter will be thick with it in a month. Amongst this I've placed eleocharis mini to mix it up a little. I'm thinking of placing a very bright red stem toward the back area somewhere that will really pop, or maybe an echinodorus species but need to find one that's really small. 
Then along most of the front is micranthemum sp Monte Carlo,  all 15 pots of the stuff. 
Behind this, are some Erio, Staurogyne repens and Marsilea Hirsuta in the shaded areas as it'll do well their. 
Right side infront of the Rock is pogostomon helferi, and small patches of weeping moss dotted along the branches. 
I've placed some terrestrial mosses on the main trunk just dipping it's toe in the water and its doing well, and another moss/plant behind that kind of grows on the floor in bogged areas of the woods. Whilst it's not doing much above water for some reason the part that's underwater appears to be getting fuller and a light green simular to fissedens. 

I have to say though, and it's not just because I'm sponsored by them for my tanks, but the Hortilab invitro plants are phenomenal. Extremely healthy, way more bang for your buck they're crammed with plants and a very healthy almost resin like gel. 
Well worth buying them from Richard at aquaessentials if anyone's buying some plants soon. 

I actually have e. Parvula, e.sp mini and one helferi left, and the xxl Monte Carlo should anyone be interested. 

Here's a comparison of the standard pots and their xl pot. 

Hortilab plants by Mr-T-, on Flickr

And not boxed 


Hortilab plants by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Hortilab plants by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Lighting used is the arcadia eco aqua 30w led, I'm using the 6500k but over a bigger tank I think a mixture of the freshwater and 6500 would look brilliant. Never seen them in person until I got them, and I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of them, the fixture capabilities and accessories that you can have,  and the varying lense you can use, 60 degree 90 degree and 120 degree. 
The black material is a thick aluminium I think. Really neat and tidy. Excuse the photos of the lights above the tank shortly I just need to finish tidying up the cables, power supplies etc..


Arcadia eco aqua led 30w freshwater by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Size comparison against a 500ml bottle of easy carbo 


DSC_0092 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Posting photos up of the tank imminently 

Thank everyone


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Nov 2014)

Subscribed! Looking awesome matey.


----------



## Alastair (12 Nov 2014)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Subscribed! Looking awesome matey.



Hiya mate. Long time no see. Good to see you posting and following me again. How's things??


----------



## Mark-jan (12 Nov 2014)

Thats 1 sexy looking light!


----------



## Alastair (12 Nov 2014)

Just a couple of pics of the tank after 4 days of planting, next lot of pics are due Saturday so I can compare growth. I'm using lots of co2 and ferts plus two water changes a week...

Does anyone have a Fluval G6 spray bar they would happily sell on???? 


Day 4 'back to my root's by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Day 4 'back to my root's by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Can leave this to grow in whilst I get the big tank sorted as that's here soon


----------



## Mark-jan (12 Nov 2014)

That looks amazing! Is the wood not blocking too much light?


----------



## darren636 (12 Nov 2014)

Cowabunga!

I do enjoy your shallow tanks


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (12 Nov 2014)

Absolutely stunning...


----------



## DivZero (12 Nov 2014)

Wow Alastair! That's just amazing!


----------



## Andy D (12 Nov 2014)

What more can be said that has not been said. Looks amazing! Should look unbelievable once grown in.

Your sponsors have backed the right person Al!


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Nov 2014)

About time
Just awesome
Watching


----------



## clonitza (12 Nov 2014)

Sweet wood man, really impressive work you did there!


----------



## Gill (12 Nov 2014)

Simply Stunning, as always.


----------



## Hamza (12 Nov 2014)

This is the best woodscape I have seen for a long time now...

The shear size of that wood, matched with unique tank dimensions makes this scape very special.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (12 Nov 2014)

Hi Al. 

Been away for a bit as I've been so busy with the lads football and doing home renovations etc. I stripped my last tank down at the beginning of summer as Neglect cost me big time. 

I've just recieved a TMC Sig 600 and can't wait to get going again. Love the tank, looks quality. Decided against DIY this time. LOL 

Anyway, enough about me.  This scape is immense! Can't wait to see it grow in. I predict a legend in the making. Congrats!


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Nov 2014)

Can I close my mouth now....? drooling all over the my computer....

How do you get good current around the tank?


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2014)

Flippin eck mate  glad you didn't give the tank away, after seeing this planted up I don't think anyone else would of done it justice


----------



## Mr. Teapot (13 Nov 2014)

Looking really lovely. Just my cup of tea. Are you planning on any plants above the waterline?


----------



## Edvet (13 Nov 2014)

Looking good for now!


----------



## Bufo Bill (16 Nov 2014)

Not been around for a while but I had heard that you were moving house. I see you're doing the same top class of
Scapes that we have come to expect from you. You always come up with crackers and the whole shallow tank thing gives your set ups a very distinctive look. 
Your set ups always make me smile. 
All the best from Bill.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Nov 2014)

Alastair, are you still after the G6 spray bar?


----------



## Ady34 (17 Nov 2014)

Looks great Alastair
I have a g6 spraybar you can have mate. Pm your address and I'll post it out to you if you still need one.


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2014)

Mark-jan said:


> That looks amazing! Is the wood not blocking too much light?


 Hi Mark, thanks for the comments. I knew I'd found a keeper when I saw it. 
The wood has holes in where the roots cross (pic will follow) so lights spreads through these, plus it's mainly Marsilea Hirsuta which is growing directly under the wood and is actually growing fairly fast. 


darren636 said:


> Cowabunga!
> 
> I do enjoy your shallow tanks


Thanks as always Darren, really appreciated mate 



Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Absolutely stunning...


 than you Vinkenoog 


DivZero said:


> Wow Alastair! That's just amazing!


 very nice of you to say thanks, it's really grown on me massively since I did it given it was a spur of the moment idea. 


Martin in China said:


> Can I close my mouth now....? drooling all over the my computer....
> 
> How do you get good current around the tank?


Hahaha  cheers Martin. Hope the keys still work ok. 
I'm using the spray bar for the Fluval g6 which I've just extended so flow hits the front, down and under the wood and back up. 
However I suffer with a couple of areas on the wood where flow is very light so I get detritus but nothing a vac with some air hose doesn't sort it. 

I may change the flow to circular, filter rear right and small koralia front left. Alls ok at present as is, but might have a play about.


----------



## Crossocheilus (20 Nov 2014)

Any new pics?

And what's the stocking plan in this?

Once again,  great wood, great planting, can't wait to see it mature!


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Nov 2014)

looks awesome Al.  Looking forward to some updates on it


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2014)

Andy D said:


> What more can be said that has not been said. Looks amazing! Should look unbelievable once grown in.
> 
> Your sponsors have backed the right person Al!



Andy mate your too kind, I'm greatful that you follow my work the way you do and comment when you can, that's enough for me in itself it really is. 

I'm surprised and shocked to become sponsored but it's the right company for me and one I have a very good relationship with. 
Their freshwater range really is spot on. I'm seeing no deficiencies at all just bright green plants. 
Wouldn't mind something a little red amongst it all though. A Cryptocoryne flamingo or a stem of some sort 


Big clown said:


> About time
> Just awesome
> Watching


Thank you big clown I hope you keep watching  


clonitza said:


> Sweet wood man, really impressive work you did there!


Hiya Clonitza,, a lucky find it think, and very lucky find. Couldn't have found a better piece. 


Gill said:


> Simply Stunning, as always.


Hey there Gill I hope your well mate. Nice to see you on again.  Thanks very much. 



Quetzalcoatl said:


> Hi Al.
> 
> Been away for a bit as I've been so busy with the lads football and doing home renovations etc. I stripped my last tank down at the beginning of summer as Neglect cost me big time.
> 
> ...



Ha ha not sure about a legend, but it would be nice for it to be trouble free and look or turn out exactly how Im expecting it too. It's growing in fast, just having trouble getting the Monte Carlo to get going properly 



Edvet said:


> Looking good for now!


 I hope for its entire running time too lol



Mr. Teapot said:


> Looking really lovely. Just my cup of tea. Are you planning on any plants above the waterline?



Thanks me Tea, yes I sure am, I'm having my favourite fern on show, and a new species of echinodorus, who's leaves should start to grow above the water at the back right and hopefully be a bike green leaf tip with red edging..


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2014)

tim said:


> Flippin eck mate  glad you didn't give the tank away, after seeing this planted up I don't think anyone else would of done it justice


Hahaha thanks pal. I'm glad you like it mate really am. Just hope I can keep you liking it. Could have been in yours this thing months back too  



Bufo Bill said:


> Not been around for a while but I had heard that you were moving house. I see you're doing the same top class of
> Scapes that we have come to expect from you. You always come up with crackers and the whole shallow tank thing gives your set ups a very distinctive look.
> Your set ups always make me smile.
> All the best from Bill.



Hello there Bill, great to hear from you again, really good. I hope your on to stay more often now mate?? How are you? 
Yeah i moved house, it was tough but well worth it. 
It's really overwhelming to hear comments such as yours, I just hope I can keep up this level and keep you smiling. Really inspiring words to keep me ontop of water changes and cleaning etc. It's almost ever other day with this. I'm trying George's method of clinically spotless plants, hardscape etc. It's hardwork but worth every minute..

I'll be taking some updated photos of it tomorrow, lots of growth from the tripartia, sp Mini and Marsilea but the Monte Carlo is very slow in this tank. Very unusual considering it's blossoming in my low tech.


----------



## Bufo Bill (22 Nov 2014)

Hi again Al, I think you need to employ a media team to answer all these posts!
I'm a bit curious as to what regular maintenance actually means for a tank this size. Could you give us a rundown of an average maintenance session if you have the time, I am especially interested in the water change aspect. 
All the best from Bill.


----------



## António Simões (22 Nov 2014)

Hi Alastair,

congratulations, you have a great mounting!

this trunk is fantastic and in a aquarium with this measure is the best!

good continuation

greetings


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2014)

Bufo Bill said:


> Hi again Al, I think you need to employ a media team to answer all these posts!
> I'm a bit curious as to what regular maintenance actually means for a tank this size. Could you give us a rundown of an average maintenance session if you have the time, I am especially interested in the water change aspect.
> All the best from Bill.



Hiya Bill, 
Of course I can yes. Every other day I'll do roughly ten percent water change, but it's done whilst I'm siphoning water through air line into a bucket. 
This means any detritus or plant matter can be gently taken away, especially any under areas of the wood that have a lesser flow and also the detritus that gets caught in the moss. I've never kept on top of moss previously so I'm making sure that everything stays as clean and dirt free as possible to prevent gradual build up. Plus, co2 is being injected at uncountable levels which in turn requires more ferts which again leads to more plant matter. 
I have no algae crew in this tank barring a couple of ramshorns so this is something else I check for. 
Then come Saturday it's just 50 percent water change and it's done. 

I'll eventually dial it down to the point that all my various Taiwan bees, snowhites etc can all move across and I'll switch to the trickle filter system then.


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2014)

stuworrall said:


> looks awesome Al.  Looking forward to some updates on it



Big confidence boost their cheers Stu. Plenty of updates starting to come from this weekend. 

Still having a bit of a problem with Monte Carlo not doing much though. Really strange


----------



## wick (25 Nov 2014)

That really looks the business. 
With a bit of luck that ol'tree may start to take root and could be in full blossom come next spring!
But seriously, well done.


----------



## Alastair (30 Nov 2014)

wick said:


> That really looks the business.
> With a bit of luck that ol'tree may start to take root and could be in full blossom come next spring!
> But seriously, well done.



Thanks wick. Kind words. Love the wood alot. And my final plant layout once fully grown in should look good.


----------



## Alastair (30 Nov 2014)

Hi all 

I'll be taking some photo updates with my camera tomorrow, plants are really taking off. 
I haven't added one specific stem plant as yet as I want to have everything else how I want it then grow the fine red stem for its final shot. 

I've changed the flow layout now, the spray bar in a tank this shallow was a pain as too powerful at the very front of the tank causing a nice trench along the front. 
Flow is perfectly circular with movement on every plant in their. Touch wood no signs of algae, really healthy plants growing at a good fast rate. 

Had the pleasure of Ady over yesterday as have his na tank in my living room now which he was bringing over, and looks absolutely stunning, really stunning. A totally different class of tank. 
Great guy was here hours,( shame you didn't get to see the big tank arrive mate) and think he was ready for stealing the wood. 
I thought I was running the co2 pretty fast but he reminded me that given the huge surface area the tank has,  to up the injection rate even more, I did it's yellow at lights on now, so growth should be really rapid now which I'm looking forward to. It was pearling like crazy today. I just need the weeping moss to actually do something. It's not budged in the slightest in the 3 or 4 weeks it's been running. 

I'll also have my journal for my big tank starting this week, and the NA set up will done in tandem with the big one but high impact low tech for all my shrimp. 

Pics to follow thanks everyone


----------



## Ady34 (1 Dec 2014)

It was great to catch up again yesterday Al 
It's like an aquarists zoo at your house with your various set ups mate, shrimp nanos, the biotope style 'oaklands' tank with your lovely collection of gouramis and that epic queen arabesque plec , the high tech 'Back to my Roots' scape and of course the mammoth tank that's soon to arrive. Although it was a shame it hadn't arrived, I could really appreciate the scale of it from the footprint of the stand......its mahoosive  Really looking forward to that journal mate....and to think your considering going even bigger 

This scape though is really nice, the first thing that draws your attention is the wood. Honestly it's such an awesome find and fits perfectly with the dimensions of this tank. I love the panorama the shallow height gives and the depth is incredible for scaping. The wood stands out now and steals the show to a degree, it could easily have been used for a hardscape only set up because it's such a nice piece, a perfect fit for the tank and so intricate. Having said that though a few months down the line, once this has fully grown in, the wood will be only one piece of the puzzle and it will just form the base for defining the lines of the overall aquascape. The plants will soften, disguise and enhance it and it will all blend perfectly with the choice of plants. I think the hydrocotle is a great plant and works really well with rooty wood scapes and once the Monte Carlo takes hold its smaller size and vibrant green will make it an ideal foreground plant to merge into the bright hydrocotle. The tenellus, which can get that slightly brown/red hue, will help transition back to the brown crypts and wood and will creep into the foreground also to give a natural feel. Once the moss takes it will add a nice contrast to the lighter greens, and with the occasional splash of brown from the crypts and tenellus, the colours will balance nicely.......then when you add a focal red stem plant that will really pop and give your mind something else to consider, maybe it wants to lean more towards an orange red rather than a really bright red to fit with the rest of the scape but you can try some and see what fits.
I know your unsure about the emergent growth on this one as your trying to focus on the submersed scape, but honestly I feel it would be great to extend your planting upwards too. It will only add to the feel and that echinodorus could be the start of a transition of more plants onto the exposed stump IMO.
This has bags of potential and I'm looking forward to seeing it a few months in, the scape has a really nice feel and balance and the more the plants grow in that will only be enhanced  Looking back at your earlier photos the growth is obvious to me, the hydrocotle has filled in massively, as too the tenellus and although you were a little concerned about the mc it looked healthy and doesn't seem to have gone backwards so hopefully with that bit extra co2 it will soon carpet the foreground.

I'm sure you'll put the NA to good use also mate, I'm pleased it's gone to a good home.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Bufo Bill (2 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the info Al, and I can't wait for the photos. Ady always shows his knowledge in his posts, I am not suprised that he had some suitable advice. 
Thanks to Ady too, it's nice to hear a point of view from someone who has seen this tank in the flesh, besides Al I mean.


----------



## Alastair (21 Dec 2014)

Ady34 said:


> It was great to catch up again yesterday Al
> It's like an aquarists zoo at your house with your various set ups mate, shrimp nanos, the biotope style 'oaklands' tank with your lovely collection of gouramis and that epic queen arabesque plec , the high tech 'Back to my Roots' scape and of course the mammoth tank that's soon to arrive. Although it was a shame it hadn't arrived, I could really appreciate the scale of it from the footprint of the stand......its mahoosive  Really looking forward to that journal mate....and to think your considering going even bigger
> 
> This scape though is really nice, the first thing that draws your attention is the wood. Honestly it's such an awesome find and fits perfectly with the dimensions of this tank. I love the panorama the shallow height gives and the depth is incredible for scaping. The wood stands out now and steals the show to a degree, it could easily have been used for a hardscape only set up because it's such a nice piece, a perfect fit for the tank and so intricate. Having said that though a few months down the line, once this has fully grown in, the wood will be only one piece of the puzzle and it will just form the base for defining the lines of the overall aquascape. The plants will soften, disguise and enhance it and it will all blend perfectly with the choice of plants. I think the hydrocotle is a great plant and works really well with rooty wood scapes and once the Monte Carlo takes hold its smaller size and vibrant green will make it an ideal foreground plant to merge into the bright hydrocotle. The tenellus, which can get that slightly brown/red hue, will help transition back to the brown crypts and wood and will creep into the foreground also to give a natural feel. Once the moss takes it will add a nice contrast to the lighter greens, and with the occasional splash of brown from the crypts and tenellus, the colours will balance nicely.......then when you add a focal red stem plant that will really pop and give your mind something else to consider, maybe it wants to lean more towards an orange red rather than a really bright red to fit with the rest of the scape but you can try some and see what fits.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply back Ady, been mega busy the last couple of weeks. Finally got time to get back on and post again. 
It was great to catch up with you too mate, time went a little too fast and not many scapers up this way to mingle with. Sorry for keeping you from getting into your car and stood shivering from the cold ha ha. 

I'm glad you got to see my various tanks, and the queen arabesque is looking stunning now. Chocco are breeding for me also which will be mega fun trying to stop the discus from taking nibbles. Grrr

Your comments on the shallow scape are very kind, I can see how you must plan your scapes as your eyes were taking in every detail of the wood, plants, layout etc. You looked like you wanted to whisk it away lol. 

I've taken in your thoughts on an a more orange stem to add in when the rest has filled in and will be getting that soon. Co2 is at a stupidly high rate now, drop checkers are yellow constantly ( God knows how the ramshorns survive), heavily dosing ferts and its all growing in really lush and vibrant. 
Just need the Monte Carlo to catch up as it still seems a little slow. Very odd. The echinodorous at the back is breaking surface nicely, a new species from dennerle and moss is doing good emmersed on the wood and a maidenhair or grass plant of some sort will be on the wood. 

The NA is definitely going to good use, the shrimp will love a high tech looking low tech in their, and now the monster tank is next to it and all vinyl wrapped, the two will look stunning together. 
Setting the biggie up will be great fun and hope your able to make it. 

Thanks again mate and will see you soon I hope??? 

Regards 

Alastair 




Bufo Bill said:


> Thanks for the info Al, and I can't wait for the photos. Ady always shows his knowledge in his posts, I am not suprised that he had some suitable advice.
> Thanks to Ady too, it's nice to hear a point of view from someone who has seen this tank in the flesh, besides Al I mean.


Hey bill, thanks mate. Photos up tomorrow, straight from the camera, it's looking well.

"I'm not surprised he had some suitable advice"  how rude. Only kidding. Any advice off Ady is good advice. Regarding people seeing the tanks in the flesh, I'm thinking of arranging a northern meet, go round a few local stores, then an invite back to mine for everyone to look at the tanks. 

Promise I'll sort the photos for this tomorrow, especially as I told a young gent I met from Northern Ireland that i would. 

Also, my stunning mahoosive optiwhite is all ready to go soon. It's all good fun 

Thanks 

Alastair 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoParsons (23 Dec 2014)

Viewing your threads almost everyday waiting for a pic update!


----------



## Alastair (24 Dec 2014)

RynoParsons said:


> Viewing your threads almost everyday waiting for a pic update!



Hey ryno
Sorry for that, had a few things in the pipeline get in the way of photos etc. 
Anyway I'm free now to get posting regular updates again on all my journals. 

This one is growing at a huge rate, esoecoslly the hydrocotyle tripartia which has a trim each week. Monte Carlo is now finally getting going well, and some crypt flamingo added for a patch of colour. 

Just a couple of phone pics from the new iPhone 6 plus and will get my photos off my camera after Xmas of all the various shots. 


'Back to my roots' after a heavy trim by Mr-T-, on Flickr


'Back to my roots' after trim by Mr-T-, on Flickr



Sent from my iPhone 6 plus 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (24 Dec 2014)

I would like to see some stemplants emerging around the stump


----------



## RynoParsons (24 Dec 2014)

Yeah looks cool. Something like the emmersed growth on the wood like in your previous scapes will look cool to hide the places where the wood was sawed. I myself will be setting up a 90x60x30h tank end of january when im settled into the new place. Cant wait for the massive tank also you will be setting up


----------



## darren636 (24 Dec 2014)

Have a good Christmas Alastair
 Looking forward to your close up and detail shots.  Those roots ...... Off the hook


----------



## mattb180 (24 Dec 2014)

That is fantastic!


----------



## KarthikC (26 Dec 2014)

I really, really liked the tank and the way it has shaped up    Are you planning to have some lagenandra/crypt/echinodorous popping out of water behind the wood?

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Alastair (27 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> I would like to see some stemplants emerging around the stump


Hi ed, 
There will be a stem plant put in shortly I just want the Monte Carlo to catch up otherwise I'll be trimming stems every other day. 


darren636 said:


> Have a good Christmas Alastair
> Looking forward to your close up and detail shots.  Those roots ...... Off the hook


Thanks Darren, I hope you had a great Christmas too. Will pop the detail shots up shortly. 
Ha ha, those roots can be yours once it's grown in to final photo stage. 



KarthikC said:


> I really, really liked the tank and the way it has shaped up    Are you planning to have some lagenandra/crypt/echinodorous popping out of water behind the wood?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik


Hi Kathik, very kind of you thank you. I certainly am, there is a species of echinodorous behind the wood which has just broke surface, it's a new species with almost arrow head like leaves and a red tinge around the edge. I wouldn't be able to keep enough humidity in the room for emmersed crypts or leganendra. I'm putting those in my exo terra. 


mattb180 said:


> That is fantastic!



 thanks buddy appreciate your honesty. I'm really happy with it too so far. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 plus 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (27 Dec 2014)

RynoParsons said:


> Yeah looks cool. Something like the emmersed growth on the wood like in your previous scapes will look cool to hide the places where the wood was sawed. I myself will be setting up a 90x60x30h tank end of january when im settled into the new place. Cant wait for the massive tank also you will be setting up


Hi Ryno, 
Yeah it's a tough one, the sawn off bit at the front is in a really awkward spot to cover, too high for maidenhair fern but I have a plan. It'll give the remaining woodlice something nice to hang out in anyway. 

Great dimensions for your tank. What plans do you have for it??? 



Rynoparsons said:


> Cant wait for the massive tank also you will be setting up



This big tank? Me neither  

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Sent from my iPhone 6 plus 
using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoParsons (27 Dec 2014)

Well will have to wait and see whats your plans. I will start a thread when I get my tank not gona hijack your thread


----------



## Alastair (27 Dec 2014)

RynoParsons said:


> Well will have to wait and see whats your plans. I will start a thread when I get my tank not gona hijack your thread



I'll look forward to it. Should be good. 
I've just thought too I think you meant the massive tank as in the BIG one in a year or so. Got confused then sorry 


Sent from my iPhone 6 plus 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2014)

Alastair said:


> Hey ryno
> Sorry for that, had a few things in the pipeline get in the way of photos etc.
> Anyway I'm free now to get posting regular updates again on all my journals.
> 
> ...


Somehow missed your posts on this...that is an amazingly natural scape...a piece of river bank in a glass box in a room in a house...it's so incongruous it's almost surreal.


----------



## RynoParsons (27 Dec 2014)

Yep the BIG tank. 



Troi said:


> Somehow missed your posts on this...that is an amazingly natural scape...a piece of river bank in a glass box in a room in a house...it's so incongruous it's almost surreal.



yeah dont get wood like this in a shop its amazing


----------



## Sonsey (27 Dec 2014)

Alastair said:


> Promise I'll sort the photos for this tomorrow, especially as I told a young gent I met from Northern Ireland that i would.
> 
> Also, my stunning mahoosive optiwhite is all ready to go soon. It's all good fun
> 
> ...



Thank you very much good sir!

It really is the best piece of wood I've ever seen in a tank, and it's now looking all the more stunning as the entire scape you've produced matures, outstanding mate! 

p.s I can't wait to see your new project get going too, that's one stunning tank!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Dec 2014)

Wow Now that's a stunning size tank Looking forward to seeing this one come to life


----------



## Filip (27 Dec 2014)

That is inspiration for. Thank you.


----------



## The_Iceman (3 Jan 2015)

WOW... don't know what to say... impressive! 

Will keep an eye on this one!

Well done!


----------



## faizal (6 Jan 2015)

Lovely Al,... so amazingly natural. How are you managing the co2 flow on this one? The plants are looking so healthy..


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2015)

Troi said:


> Somehow missed your posts on this...that is an amazingly natural scape...a piece of river bank in a glass box in a room in a house...it's so incongruous it's almost surreal.



Thanks Tim, glad you like, thought it would be right up your street when you saw it. 



Sonsey said:


> Thank you very much good sir!
> 
> It really is the best piece of wood I've ever seen in a tank, and it's now looking all the more stunning as the entire scape you've produced matures, outstanding mate!
> 
> p.s I can't wait to see your new project get going too, that's one stunning tank!



Cheers Iain, couldn't agree more, I loved it and new I had to have it. Not sure what I'll do with it when i come to stripping it down ha ha. 


Filip said:


> That is inspiration for. Thank you.


 thanks Filip, my pleasure 


The_Iceman said:


> WOW... don't know what to say... impressive!
> 
> Will keep an eye on this one!
> 
> Well done!


Thanks iceman, I hope you'll follow it as it grows in to what I imagined 


faizal said:


> Lovely Al,... so amazingly natural. How are you managing the co2 flow on this one? The plants are looking so healthy..


 hello mate, nice to see your post, hope your ok?? 

It does have a really natural feel, shame I can't put any shrimp or fish in but it's still nice to watch. 

The co2 is injected via an inline diffuser which is now on the inlet of a g6, but I'm getting lots of co2 burps possibly down to how much co2 is going in, then it's straight out the outlet at the pack of the wood flowing left and to the front slightly and on the left side is a small 1600 lhr wave maker that's set to half flow, and pointing diagonally right so there's a nice constant circular motion round the entire tank. Plants are really healthy, the hydrocotyle is like a weed in this one and has to have regular trims to allow the Monte Carlo to catch up. No algae anywhere in the tank touch wood and got my dosing levels just right now so I don't have a surface film.


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2015)

Here's a quick update, the Monte Carlo has finally shot off, and seeing it grow more each day, and the pogostomon helferi is growing bigger in the centre. 
I'm adding some smaller crypts behind them possibly, or may leave behind it open so it looks like a cave. 

I've dropped maintenance down to once a week now and one 80 percent water change each Saturday. Ally's looking good. I removed the inline heater though as it was reducing flow too much.

Back to my roots by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Back to my roots by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Shame it lives upstairs in the spare room but I have a good watch of it each night. 

I've also attached some above water foliage, maiden hair fern split up and glued around the stump, and been trimmed right back to nothing to allow it to adapt to having its feet wet. So hopefully in about a month it'll look nice above water too.


----------



## RynoParsons (6 Jan 2015)

Thats awesome. Hope to see lots of emmeesed growth in this scape
Question  I have loads of anubias im gona use in my scape end of the month.  Want to grow them emmersed. Think I must cut the leaves off? They will drop their leaves anyway because of the emmersed transformation.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (6 Jan 2015)

it's evolving nicely


----------



## ADA (6 Jan 2015)

Damn I wanted that tank lol, looking good fella.


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 Jan 2015)

Marvelous! hope to see it in the future.


----------



## josepinto (8 Jan 2015)

amazing!


----------



## faizal (9 Jan 2015)

Alastair said:


> hello mate, nice to see your post, hope your ok??
> 
> It does have a really natural feel, shame I can't put any shrimp or fish in but it's still nice to watch.
> 
> The co2 is injected......... No algae anywhere in the tank touch wood and got my dosing levels just right now so I don't have a surface film.



Hey Al,... I am doing well,...thank you so much for your concern mate ...it's just that i think i had been bitten by the "dormant bug" lately ,....my little non co2 tank is all that  i have going. I have only been occupying myself with family and work matters of late,..but i am looking forward to start another little tank,..this time i would like to try out using co2 y'know? Loving every bit of your journal,...and truly sorry for being so silent lately


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Feb 2015)

Seriously waiting for a update


----------



## Brian Murphy (4 Feb 2015)

Alastair has told me to let you all know that he hasn't been well of late and that is why he hasn't been able to reply or get on here for a few weeks.


----------



## ADA (4 Feb 2015)

Ahhhh man not good, wishing him all the best!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Feb 2015)

Hi Alastair, All the best mate


----------



## Rob Dahl (4 Feb 2015)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Another Phil (4 Feb 2015)

Get well soon.
Your tanks were high on the list of reasons I joined.
all the best phil


----------



## Edvet (5 Feb 2015)

Give him my best wishes!


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2015)

Brian Murphy said:


> Alastair has told me to let you all know that he hasn't been well of late and that is why he hasn't been able to reply or get on here for a few weeks.





ADA said:


> Ahhhh man not good, wishing him all the best!





Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Alastair, All the best mate





Rob Dahl said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery.





Another Phil said:


> Get well soon.
> Your tanks were high on the list of reasons I joined.
> all the best phil





Edvet said:


> Give him my best wishes!



Hiya guys, it was really nice to log on and see these comments, it's given me even more motivation to want to get well, thanks loads. And thanks to Brian for updating my post. Few freebies on the way to you Monday with your light etc mate


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2015)

Have had chance to take a couple of shots of the tank as it currently stands, it's a little overgrown by the H.Tripartia which hasn't had a trim in the last two weeks, but will be doing this weekend. 
Also, I've no idea how but what appear to be orange cherry shrimp have started appearing in it. The only thing changed is a filter so unless theyd survived in the filter I've just put on im 'Stumped' 
I've an orange/red plant to add next week to break up the greens, then once it's at the point for a full tank shot etc it'll be time to take it down and give it away to concentrate on the big tank. 

4 months by Mr-T-, on Flickr

4 months by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Mr. Teapot (20 Feb 2015)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Voytek (20 Feb 2015)

Beautiful tank. That wood with hydrocotyle looks amazing


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2015)

Well that didn't take long! Just gorgeous.

Planning any riparians?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi Alastair, Stunning Love The drifting H Trip


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (20 Feb 2015)

tripartita invasion!


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Feb 2015)

It looks terrific!


----------



## Sonsey (20 Feb 2015)

Good to see you back and posting Alastair, I hope your health improves as quickly as possible. 

I'm loving how the H. Tripartia growing out is making the scape look so lush. I'd love to see this tank with a shoal or two of fish but I understand that big new tank of yours beckons, at least it's been christened with a few shrimp before getting broken down


----------



## Andy D (20 Feb 2015)

Stunning! Really stunning!

Hope your better soon too!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Feb 2015)

Pleased your on the mend Al 
The tank is looking stunning and the Monte Carlo has carpeted beautifully by the looks of things. I think the creeping hydrocotle suits this scape perfectly 
Really well balanced scape.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## twg (16 Aug 2015)

Any updates on this?

Truly inspiring!


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Aug 2015)

I'll second that...I somehow missed the last update and a new one is long overdue...


----------



## Zoe (18 Aug 2015)

That piece of wood is insane!!


----------

